# Steelwool 0000 ?



## Darley (Nov 23, 2004)

How would you rate to compare to sand paper the steelwool 0000

2000, 4000, 6000 grit or more ? anyone with an answer. 

[?] [?]

Thank you

Serge


----------



## Doug Jones (Nov 23, 2004)

I only use it on my flat work inbetween finishing coats. And it works great. Never tried it on a pen, to be honest never even thought about it until I read your question.


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 23, 2004)

I would be leary about using it.  If it hung on something, it could pull the strands of metal into the pen, and bits of your hand with it.  Not something I would use with the lathe spinning.  That said, if you are using it to so with the grain polishing, I find it similar to the 320 grit paper I use.


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 23, 2004)

Doghouse beat me to it , I definately would NOT use steel wool on a turning lathe . That's also the reason that I use paper towel to apply the finish to a lathe project . I made the mistake once of using a rag to polish a pen body and had the rag get caught up in the live center and it was ripped out of my hand , luckily there was no damage to me or the pen but there could have been .


----------



## samm47 (Nov 23, 2004)

DON'T use steelwool I tried it and it gets hung up....Let alone it puts metal into the pen it also puts it in you...Yes I always use a paper towel, it is much better to be safe then sorry..


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not use steel wool on pens, especially on the lathe.

Little known fact is that a brown (kraft) grocery bag can be used as sandpaper for wood.  It is about the same as 2500 regular grit, or 8000 MM.  Regular paper towel is even finer.


----------



## Darley (Nov 23, 2004)

All right, thank you for your comments I will give the pad to the wife for the kitchen []

Serge


----------



## Darley (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />It is about the same as 2500 regular grit, or 8000 MM.  Regular paper towel is even finer.



Fred could you explain to me the difference between regular grit and MM  [?] What MM mean

Serge


----------



## daledut (Nov 23, 2004)

First MM means Micro Mesh. There was a comarison chart in the files on Yahoo Penturning group.

I must add my comments about steel wool. First I agree that it can and does get caught if using it while the lathe is spinning. However, it is great for between coats of CA for finishing. I use it lengthwise with the lathe off. You can wipe or blow away the fine steel hairs between coats.

I have tried the Scotch Brite type pads that are supposed to be equivelant to steel wool, but I don't get the same results. 

I use 0000 steel wool on every pen I make.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 23, 2004)

Serge, MM is Micromesh.  The abrasive is on a rubbery base with a cloth backing.  

The grit sizes in MM do not correspond to the regular and wet/dry sandpapers.  

I suggest you look for "Micro Mesh?" in the Finishing forum.

This site has good info about it:
http://www.ss-sci.com/micromesh.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Darley (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank's Dale for the tip to use it between coat will do this way and I will do a search on Yahoo penturner.

Fred thank you for the site is great I got some reading to do 

Serge


----------



## jrc (Nov 25, 2004)

I've made 6000 pens and use it to even out the light sanding of the top coat of CA before the friction polish and it sometimes, 1 in a 500 catches on the built up CA on the bushings.  I take a small flat screw driver and scrap it off while running. Nothing works better so I keep using it.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 29, 2004)

I just asked this question on another forum and the response was that 0000 SW is about the equivalent of 600 grit sandpaper.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 29, 2004)

Serge, A couple of things to consider with steel wool.  First it can be used without problems if you use a small piece formed into a pad.  Next there is another product, a synthetic steel wool that is not a metal.  The metal version of steel wool will rust so if you have small bits that get stuck in a small void or even a tiny crack could end up turning into a spot of rust.  I have used the synthetic wool but I like Micro Mesh much better than anything else that I've tried so far.

Wayne


----------



## Darley (Nov 30, 2004)

Thank's wayne for your input I think  I will get a set of MM from BB as he got a set from 2400 to 12000 for $ 10.50, so I will give a go as I see that all of you on this site use it ,,,,,ghoooossssssss we are very poor in Australia for penturning items[]
Thank's again 

Serge


----------

